# hair loss, flaky skin - bugs or deficiency?



## Dannaye (Jan 28, 2015)

One of my Nigerians is losing hair and has flaky skin. I don't see lice/bugs & no irritation or scabbing, just flakes. He's not itchy or scratching more than normal. I have dusted him with Python dust in case it is lice. He has access to Manna Pro minerals free choice. I copper bolused him about 3 months ago so I did it again a couple of days ago since he was due anyway, but since that's a slow release I'm not sure how long it'll take to notice a difference. I started giving him BOSS, Kelp & Healthy Coat oil on a bit of grain hoping it'll help if it's just a deficiency. But again, not sure how long all of that'll take. He's also been dewormed recently with Safeguard/Ivermectin/Marquis. Winter is barely over in my area so I don't think it's normal shedding, especially since it's all of his hair, not just the undercoat, the top coat is coming off with it. So what are your thoughts? Mites that I can't see that Python doesn't treat? Deficiency & it'll just take some time? Stress from deworming regimen? Or just early drastic winter shedding?


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

What about a Sulfur deficiency? Sulfur is very important, along with Copper, in the constitution of hair, hooves, horns, ect. Skin troubles and lice can be signs of a Sulfur deficiency. I would get some Sulfur from Vitamin Cottage (Natural Grocers) and give him a 1/2 teaspoon a day. 

I would give free choice Kelp and not on his grain. Kelp is high in Iodine and it is best if goats can supplement themselves.


----------



## Dannaye (Jan 28, 2015)

I've looked for sulfur before & had trouble finding it but perhaps I'll try again. I did start giving him kelp but haven't noticed an improvement. I tried doing a subq ivomec injection a couple days ago in case it is mites cuz he was due for a follow up deworming anyway so I thought I'd kill two birds with one stone. didn't do so well. I'm new at it & nervous & think I didn't get the needle in far enough cuz it all just kinda came out. Then I was unsure of how much he really got so I didn't wanna give him more, but didn't wanna give too little either so I orally dosed for the deworming & I'm gonna try the injection again this weekend. I just hope he hangs in there while I'm figuring this all out, at least our weather is warming up, still chilly at night though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Zinc deficiency can also cause it.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

My nigerians had mites recently. Are they scratching like crazy, losing hair in clumps? check for thick crusty patches, base of tail, under dewclaws, around eyes you could see redness, loss of hair..it is the time of year for them..Treat with ivomec plus 1cc per 40 pds SQ once a week for three weeks to kill off the egg cycle..i did this and it worked for my boys and girls ..Also ,,clean bedding once a week completely..put down De when cleaning bedding to help kill those nasty buggers..Good luck!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

My Mini Alpine had this, or something similar, last year. After covering deficiency bases all spring and early summer with no luck... we took her to the vet for a skin scraping which revealed nothing. The vet prescribed bathing her twice, a few days apart, in KetoChlor shampoo. It was just a build up of dirty "scurff" from being a dirty goat all winter and after her first bath she stopped itching. Weeks later, fluffy beautiful hair returned. Looks like this will be a yearly thing for her.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

I'm curious about this as well, so thanks for asking. Except that mine has also lost some weight.
So possibly zinc or sulfur or a bath if the other things don't kick in...
I'd really like to know what worked if you figure it out. Good luck!


----------



## Anne2 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have this too. Looks the same was wondering if anyone had pictures of what mites looked like. I had this last year but with hair loss. No hair loss so far but I just took off their blankets from this long cold winter. I put the blankets back on at night just to adjust them to these temps. I'm in the northeast and we had minus temps so that's why the blankets. But last year they didn't have the blankets and ended up with the same thing and only one. This year I spotted a little tiny patch of under fur on my Nubian too. Nothing moving though. I won't inject unless I have to I'm not good at it. So I use it as a last resort. Last year the vet couldn't find a thing, so I'm thinking it's the same this year I sprinkled the one with diatimus earth which was what finally worked I think last year. She looks dirty right now because she's normally white. I spent the morning brushing them. Hoping she won't lose her hair like last year. But it would be great to actually see what mites look like if anyone has a picture also any remedies that aren't injectable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sevin Dust or Python Dust. Make sure you treat their shelter area too.

Injectable does work best on mites.


----------



## Anne2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you think it is mites it looks just like the picture up above. Just white undergrowth like when some dogs shed. No hair loss yet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't say for sure. You can't see mites except under a microscope. You can take them to the vet for a skin scraping or just start trying things and slowly eliminate possibilities.


----------



## Anne2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you will start doing that,and pray something works.


----------



## Anne2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anne2 said:


> Thank you will start doing that,and pray something works.


I actually have a microscope but it's so cheap you can't see anything. Vets not due till late April for yearly shot


----------



## Dannaye (Jan 28, 2015)

Just wanna update everyone- I'm going with mites on this one because the subq ivermectin worked. Slowly but surely jerrys fur grew back and is actually really nice and soft. The only problem is the fur on the ears is still not growing in so I started putting nustock on them and hopefully that will do the trick, think it'll just take some time.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Sevin Dust or Python Dust. Make sure you treat their shelter area too.
> 
> Injectable does work best on mites.


Karen, 
I used Python dust on my goats and i thought i was actually going to die treating them. My lungs hurt so bad and i coughed for about three hours after the fact. I won't use this on my goats ever again. Is this normal??


----------



## Mommazac (Jan 17, 2015)

I am having the same problems with my one of nigerian goats, have only been goat owner for 8 months, I believe she has mites, I have two questions , should/can I use ivermectin on a pregnant doe and should I treat all goats, I have 3 altogether , i see them scratching often, but no hair loss yet like the one I am worried about


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would treat them all.Ivomec 1% is safe for bred does. 1cc per 40 lbs SQ. Do 3 treatments, each 7 days apart.

Have you looked for lice? what is their diet?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

dnchck said:


> Karen,
> I used Python dust on my goats and i thought i was actually going to die treating them. My lungs hurt so bad and i coughed for about three hours after the fact. I won't use this on my goats ever again. Is this normal??


I should wear a mask, but I don't :underchair: I just try not to breathe it in. It is nasty if you do!


----------



## Mommazac (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't see lice or nits, diet is mineral mix left out for free choice, hay and DuMor goat feed from tractor supply, about 3 cups a day, they are just getting out into pasture, but not much to eat yet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If its not lice I would just treat the one with symptoms....be sure to.give ivomec injectable..injected sub q. 
For dusting animals...use an old sock...put dust in and pat of goats..avoiding face area...a sick controls the dust and gets it where you need it...


----------



## jessabunny22 (Jan 30, 2016)

I was wondering if you ever found out what it was. My ND has the exact symptoms 3 vets and said not mites. Hoping you could shed some light. Thanks


----------



## Washington goat mom (Apr 23, 2021)

Dannaye said:


> One of my Nigerians is losing hair and has flaky skin. I don't see lice/bugs & no irritation or scabbing, just flakey. He's not itchy or scratching more than normal. I have dusted him with Python dust in case it is lice. He has access to Manna Pro minerals free choice. I copper bolused him about 3 months ago so I did it again a couple days ago since he was due anyway, but since that's slow release I'm not sure how long it'll take to notice a difference. I started giving him BOSS, Kelp & Healthy Coat oil on a bit of grain hoping it'll help if it's just a deficiency. But again, not sure how long all of that'll take. He's also been dewormed recently with Safeguard/Ivermectin/Marquis. Winter is barely over in my area so I don't think it's normal shedding, especially since it's all of his hair, not just the undercoat, the top coat is coming off with it. So what are your thoughts? Mites that I can't see that Python doesnt treat? Deficiency & it'll just take some time? Stress from deworming regimen? Or just early drastic winter shedding?


*Hi! *_This is probably not what was going on with your goat_ but *for anyone else who is having the same problem :*
This exact same thing happend to *2 year old my female Nigerian dwarf goat shortly* after getting her. (In February) We thought it early shedding at first then we thought it was mites but couldn't see anything on her, just *extreme hair loss in clumps and flakes especially over tail and on neck.* We found someone that was feeding their goats alfalfa that had had the same symptoms, and had stopped when they stopped feeding the alfalfa pellets. And we had been feeding our goats alfalfa pellets for years. Basically, *we took her off of alfalfa *and she got much better and she has a whole new coat now!
*THE PROBLEM WAS ALFALFA PELLETS*


----------



## Washington goat mom (Apr 23, 2021)

deleted


----------

